# Timney AR-15 Trigger



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

I hate standard AR-15 triggers as a whole. I have a Bill Springfield modified trigger in by calling AR and it has served me well. Yesterday I dried fired a R-15 with a drop in 3lb Timney trigger. I broke down and ordered one for my R-15 which has a terrible trigger by bolt action standards. I can not wait to get it in and see what my R-15 is really capable of shooting in the accuracy department. 37 days in a row over 100 degrees.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I heart you in both departments Ed. I may just drive over and get me a Timney too. Last time I was there they actually installed them for you free if they weren't to busy. I will say that the trigger in my Plum Crazy lower is better than most to start and gets a bit better as you break it in. But that said I still think a Timney might do me good.


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

It took me about 20 minutes to get the trigger in as I had to hold the trigger spring out of the way on each side to install the allen screws and set screws. My eyes are not as sharp as they once were. I can not wait to sight in this rifle and shoot with the new trigger and Simmons Atec I put on it. It breaks like glass.







105 today, supposed to be 108 tomorrow.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Yall will love the timmney Wilded & Don !!!. I got 1 on my r-15 223 Carbine and love it. With some hands loads I worked up you can cover 10 shots with a nickel @ 100yds. I built me a 6.8 spc ii and was shooting with dpms trigger kit and hated it sent my trigger to Bill and let him do his thing shot groups went from 1 1/2 down to 1/2 and 3/4. The 3lb.Timmney is still my pic between the 2 All though mine would sometimes do a 3 round burst till I adjusted it a tad.Looks like we are in postion to break our over 100 degree days for the year with no problem up here our selves.We didnt break the days in a row record of 42 we made 41 and then had a 99 degree day then back in the 100's and has not missed a day since.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm hoping that after the move I will be able to scrounge a couple of buck for a timney.

Rodney, that's just mom nature screwing with you.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Wilded have you had a chance to test that trigger out? Our 100 degree streak may ahve come to an end. record was 69 days over a 100 we hit 68 and it looks like a great cool front is here for awhile!!! Hope to do a little hunting later this week.


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

Not yet, have a bunch of irons in the fire so it may be a while.


----------



## Furtaker (Dec 11, 2010)

I bought a timmney drop in single stage triger last year and it turn my R-15 into a tack driver. I have Finding myself not wanting to take my R-15 out because of the hard trigger they come stock with. But after I put the Timmney in it was just what I was looking for. Easy instructions for putting it in and It is match a driver now. I cant say enough good things about them. It will help you stack them on top of each other. If you want a better trigger spend the money or wait and safe up for it and you would not be disappointed.


----------

